# Exhaust system



## Nbreezy (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi, I was just wondering what are good exhaust systems to do for my 2005 Altima se-r I like the deep grumble or growl but I want it a bit loud too but I don’t want it sounding like a straight pipe, tryna avoid straight pipe sounds


----------



## Anthony R (May 24, 2019)

Mossy performance sounds really good if you can get your hands on one these days. Otherwise best to go custom 3” exhaust with a good size magnaflow resonator and choice of mufflers. 3” would give you the best flow and the mufflers will definitely give you a sound that doesn’t sound like a straight pipe


----------

